# A pic of my scale hive



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Bought this old platform scale at a farm auction around four years ago. The base dimesions are perfect for a beehive. Gave it a couple coats of penetrol and after three years still looks like it did when I first put it out.

I love to go out there in the evenings after work when a flow is on and see how much I got.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Got any "numbers"????


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

what is that ? a ghost orb in the pic


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Numbers? Ah, come on! Anyone can see he's weighing down his hive with bricks....


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

I think that one topped out around 210lbs.


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

GRIMBEE said:


> what is that ? a ghost orb in the pic


"Captain, the cloaking device is failing. I think we may have been discovered."

How difficult was it to get that hive onto the scale?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*my "hive scale"*

Here's my hive scale. I got it for 50 bucks at an auction. It's an antique and I didn't have the heart to put it outside. Right now it's in the living room and the wife "ain't too happy"
So Billy Y, what's penatrol? I should probably get some and get this scale outside in the spring.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

taipantoo said:


> "Captain, the cloaking device is failing. I think we may have been discovered."
> 
> How difficult was it to get that hive onto the scale?


That bee yard is located on a ancient indian burial ground - lots of strange happenings go on there.

Wasn't difficult at all to get on the scale: One box at a time - LOL.

Berkshire - Penetrol is a wood preservative/sealant. A lot of painters add it to paint to thin it when using air sprayers. So look in the paint dept. at you local Lowe's. Esp. around the air painter stuff. Also works on metal.

I use it in full concentration. I also give my bee boxes a coat of it prior to paint.

That scale of yours looks a lot like mine. It looks to even have that wood plank in the center of the platform. I removed that plank on mine so the debris from my SBB could fall on through to the ground. It's almost as if it was made for use as a hive scale.

You will want to penetrol it BEFORE you put the hive on it. I speak from experience! Bees don't seem to like the smell of wet penetrol.


----------

